# Watch Tiny Eat



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Took video of Tiny so the wife can see he is doing fine.
He's an eating machine and he loves his Kibble.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool. You are having much fun with new camera


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

He is a topper, i would have to show you my dogs eating in slow motion, they eat there dinners in less than 20secs ha ha, i love tiny he is a big dog in a little body, jeff


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

he's great


----------

